
Show HN: Check air quality for your location in Telegram or Messenger - andygor
https://aqibot.carrd.co
======
andygor
Here is an interactive article ([https://www.theguardian.com/environment/ng-
interactive/2019/...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/ng-
interactive/2019/may/17/air-pollution-may-be-damaging-every-organ-and-cell-in-
the-body-finds-global-review?CMP=share_btn_tw)) on The Guardian which
explains: «Air pollution may be damaging every organ and virtually every cell
in the human body».

The Air Quality Bot helps you check the air quality index and get an
explanation about what it means for you and your family. It works in Telegram
and Messenger.

